# Access Bestandsliste - Daten verändern



## Thilnd (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo habe eine Frage, ich habe im Anhang ne kleines Datenbankprogrämmchen oder wie man sowas nennen soll, gemacht... problem ist,  das ich bei der Bestellung   die Stückzahl selektrieren will und das der mir dann unten in nen Eingabefeld ausgibt was ich ausgewählt habe, was der kund egerne kaufen will...

Gibts sowa schon als Freeware  oder nur Shareware... weil bräuchte es für meinen kleinen Betrieb


----------

